# Coconut oil induced cough?



## hecallsmebama (Mar 31, 2016)

We are a coconut oil family. We use it for everything and we eat it by the spoonful. I know dogs can benefit from it as well, but every time I give it to Amos, he ends up coughing for about ten or fifteen minutes.  He's fine after that but it does make leery of indulging him with it. Anybody run in to this? Thoughts? ???


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

My dogs never had a problem with, but that doesn't mean it couldn't effect Amos differently.
Mine even like fresh coconut. I just crack the shell into 4 pieces, and they eat the coconut out of it.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Did a quick Google search on coconut making people cough, and it sounds like some have a allergic reaction to it. Maybe Amos is having the same problem.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Are you letting him lick it off a spoon or mixing it with some food? I let Scout lick it off spoons all the time, but I'm wondering if the oily sensation irritates/tickles his throat and if mixing it into something would help.


----------



## hecallsmebama (Mar 31, 2016)

So far he's only had it straight off the spoon, but maybe I'll try mixing it with something to see if the reaction is the same. It just may not agree with him. I'm sensitive to EVOO, which is another heralded oil. It irritates my lips and makes them crack and burn. Hopefully the mixing will fix it for the A-man though.


----------



## hecallsmebama (Mar 31, 2016)

Well, I gave it to him this morning stirred into a couple tablespoons of pumpkin and no coughing! So maybe it was just a textural thing and not an actual sensitivity.


----------



## Rbka (Apr 21, 2014)

My Dad went to an "olive oil tasting" one time and apparently high quality oils make some people cough too but not from an allergy, I can't remember why. Could be the same thing? I just stir it straight into Nico's food! Coconut and lamb seems like a weird combo but he loves it


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

haha I use coconut oil for lotion and Kaylee loves to lick it off  Now I have something else I can do on days where she is being picky about eating.


----------

